# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Clear Button

## JudyP

I would like to add a button (Clear).  I would like to make it clear out input into certain cells to refresh the cell back to zero, awaiting next input.

Also would like to do this for a complete document.  The clear button would erase the users input data so as to start completely fresh with new information on the form.  Only clear out cells that were unprotedted.

JudyP :Confused:

----------


## oldchippy

Hi JudyP,

See how you get on with recording a macro

Tools > Macro > Record new macro

Macro1 > Select store in this workbook, then OK

Click the cells you want to clear, then press the Delete key

Stop marco recording

Now - View > Toolbars > Forms

Click on the "button" icon and draw one on your spreadsheet (Button 1, you can change this to "Clear"), the Assign macro box opens  select Macro1 > OK

Is this any help?

oldchippy  :Smilie:

----------


## Gord Dibben

Judy

You say "certain cells".

Will these always be the same cells?

If so, create a named range and select that name from the name box and
Edit>Clear Contents.

Or Tools>Customise>Commands>Edit.  Drag the "Clear Contents" button to your
Toolbar.

Or record a macro while doing this and assign the macro to a button.  Can save a
couple of key strokes.

If cells will change all the time........look at the Edit>Go
To>Special>Constants.  Uncheck the types you wish to keep and OK.

Edit>Clear Contents.

For a complete workbook you would have to do each sheet individually by hand as
above or use a macro to go through the sheets.


Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP


On Sat, 5 Aug 2006 14:39:45 -0400, JudyP
<JudyP.2c2y8t_1154803207.9917@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote:

>
>I would like to add a button (Clear).  I would like to make it clear out
>input into certain cells to refresh the cel back to zero, awaiting next
>input.
>
>Also would like to also do this for a complete document.  the clear
>button would erase the users input data so as to start completely fresh
>with new information on the form.
>
>JudyP :Confused:

----------


## BLWiley

I know this was an old post, but this was a quick an easy solution.  Thank you.

----------

